# white spots on my tiger barbs....help



## markygail (Oct 10, 2003)

guys, i have 9 tiger barbs in my 75gall community tank and 5 of them has white spots on their fins.

what is the best way to treat them?

any medications?

should i quarantine them or can they stay in my community tank?

will my other fishes be infected too?

is it fatal?

pls help me. i dont want my other fishes to be infected too.

thanx


----------



## markygail (Oct 10, 2003)

i also just wanna ask if ever i quarantine my tiger barbs, must i treat also my coummunity tank where they originally belong?

i hope someone could help me asap on my this matter.....


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

To the powers that be, should this thread be moved to "Non-Piranha Discussion?" Just a thought.

Markygail, sounds like your fish might have ich. I don't want to use medication unless I really have to. If your fish does have ich, I would bump up the temp to 80F, gradually. If that doesn't get rid of the ich, then go to your lfs and buy some meds.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

raising the temperature works well to get rid of the infectious pathogens. If you have any scaleless fish in the community tank you may want to seperate the barbs in a diferent tank and then treat them. When you look at the ingredients in the medication for Ick, it is primarily sodium chloride. I have never had any problems with adding medication, although salt would work as well. Remember to remove the carbon from your filter before you add the medication and keep up with the water changes after you treat the fish too.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

14_blast said:


> To the powers that be, should this thread be moved to "Non-Piranha Discussion?" Just a thought.


personally I believe the desiese, paracites & injury forum










Oh and about the white spot, you can treat it by raising the temp to 82f and adding 1 tablespoon of aquarium salt for every 5 gallons of water, or by medicating, white spot medicines are very effective.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> Innes Posted on Nov 7 2003, 07:33 AM
> QUOTE (14_blast @ Nov 7 2003, 07:16 AM)
> To the powers that be, should this thread be moved to "Non-Piranha Discussion?" Just a thought.
> 
> ...


I was under the impression since the topic was about a non p, I suggested non p discussion.

Disease, paracites & injury forum is under P Hobby. Just an observation.

I didn't have to reply back, but I'm trying to get my 5th skull...sorry in advance if I offend anyone.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> When you look at the ingredients in the medication for Ick, it is primarily sodium chloride.


 Most of the ich meds that I know of are either formalin, malachite green, or copper based. Which meds are you referring to that has sodium chloride as the active ingredient?

If a few of the fish in your community tank has ich, I would treat the whole tank. It spreads pretty quickly in warm temps around 76-78. Quarantining the affected fish will not ensure the parasite from spreading to the other inhabitants because the cysts might already be in the gravel or plants ready to multiply. Bump up the temp and add salt. If you are treating with meds, use at half dosage for barbs, tetras, loaches and other scaleless fish.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

14_blast said:


> > Innes Posted on Nov 7 2003, 07:33 AM
> > QUOTE (14_blast @ Nov 7 2003, 07:16 AM)
> > To the powers that be, should this thread be moved to "Non-Piranha Discussion?" Just a thought.
> >
> ...


 lol no problems, but I tend to move these topics as they are about illnesses which are much the same with piranhas, and in here they will get seen by other people like DonH who have a better knowledge on desieses that we usually see in the non-piranha forum









perhaps one day we will get a non-piranha desiese forum


----------



## markygail (Oct 10, 2003)

guys, i did quarantined the tiger barbs already but my tinfoil and my rosy barbs are showing signs of itch. they are scraping themselves on the gravel periodically.

i do have a dragon fin on my community tank on which i believe is a scaleless fish. what dosage of salt and med is right for him?

also. about the water change, when will change it? when will i stop? and how often? lets assume im treating them with salt and meds.

lastly. how many times will i add the salt? and will salt make the tank cloudy?

thanx


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

DonH said:


> BeansAranguren said:
> 
> 
> > When you look at the ingredients in the medication for Ick, it is primarily sodium chloride.
> ...


 DonH, I use Jungle brand Ick Guard and according to the label: active ingredients are sodium chloride, victoria green, acriflavine. Doesnt mention any other ingredients.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> DonH, I use Jungle brand Ick Guard and according to the label: active ingredients are sodium chloride, victoria green, acriflavine. Doesnt mention any other ingredients.


 Victoria green is the same as malachite green. Acriflavine is used to help treat possible bacterial infections due to the parasites. I'm not really sure why sodium chloride is added to the equation because it wouldn't be at a high enough concentration to be effective by itself. Maybe it provides a synergistic effect with victoria green?


----------



## markygail (Oct 10, 2003)

guys, ive just added 23 tsp of non-iodized rock salt in my 75gallon tank just now and ill be adding 23 tsp tomorrow and another 23tsp the day after tomorrow.

is it right that the dosage would be 1tsp/gallon? so ive assumed my 75gallon tank is only 70gall to be safe. 70gall/3 = 23tsp per day for 3 days.

ive also bought methylene blue. do you recommend me on using it on my 75gall tank? there are only 2 fishes showing signs of "itch" would salt be enough?

as for my tiger barbs who has white spots i flushed them in the toilet for good because i realized that the parasite can still come back and putting them back to my tank would be hazardous to my other fishes.

also, after ive finished adding the salt, whats the next step? do i need to do a water change? when? how many times?

thanx


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Don't add anything else to the tank. You can do your normal weekly water changes, but make sure to add 3 tsp/gallon back in. (Ex. If you change out 10 gallons, you will add 30 tsp of salt back in.) Leave the salt for two weeks and then do water changes without salt.


----------



## markygail (Oct 10, 2003)

do you think salt is enough to cure my fishes itch? i dont want to add methylene blue coz its color sticks to the tanks decorations, though i have one bottle here.


----------

